# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/glaz_eye.htm

## Unregistered

Брань не дым -- глаза не ест

----------


## it-ogo

So what is the question exactly?

----------


## MasterAdmin

It looks like he/she just suggest a proverb for the page in the title.
More like a comment that went from MR.com to MR.net forums.

----------


## it-ogo

There is already that proverb on that page.

----------

